# Agfachrome for alternative process



## timor (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi. Someone is selling 400' roll of Agfa Agfachrome I think from 1997. How bad this film can be by now assuming it was not stored in the fridge. And how suitable this film can be for some alternative process ?
Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 11, 2014)

Maybe cross processing? can't think of anything else. Did you try looking at AlternativePhotography.com ? I think you can search articles etc.


----------



## timor (Sep 11, 2014)

It looks like this is a copy film for duplicating slides. I gonna get it, only $30 for 400' and let see.


----------



## limr (Sep 11, 2014)

Only $30?? Dude, you totally need to get it!!!


----------



## timor (Sep 14, 2014)

Got it.


----------



## limr (Sep 14, 2014)

Woot! Let us know how it works. And of course there should be some examples


----------



## timor (Sep 14, 2014)

Loks like it is a ISO 12 film, so not as slow, as I was afraid. It is balanced for tungsten light, but that will have no meaning. First development will be in X-Ray developer for high contrast.


----------



## timor (Sep 14, 2014)

OK, its tricky. Exposure has to be quite exact, my light meter in Pentax Super Program is not up to the task.  I think it was never good for much. Well exposed frames show good densities. Yet I have a question, how to get rid of remaining dye of light brown colour. Film is still wet so I can't check, if it will hamper printing.


----------



## timor (Sep 16, 2014)

timor said:


> Yet I have a question, how to get rid of remaining dye of light brown colour. .


 No response to that. That's OK, looks like there shouldn't be any as looks like there is no way to remove that brownish or orangy dye.
Have first print. As expected very low contrast. As unexpected with the use of contrast filter #3 after doubling the exposure time there was absolutely nothing on the paper, no single grain. Oh, next test will be developed longer or in stronger developer for higher contrast or in higher temperature, there is few combinations. This film is practically grainless and that alone is worth a fight.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 16, 2014)

You know you have got to try a roll in Rodinal


----------



## timor (Sep 16, 2014)

gsgary said:


> You know you have got to try a roll in Rodinal


Yes Gary, I know. I have unopened bottle of Blazinal (local name for after - Agfa Rodinal production). But I don't trust that brew, last Rodinal I had oxidized in 4 months.


----------



## limr (Sep 16, 2014)

Is the brown stuff the remjet? I found this:






I never thought about it because I don't develop my own color at home yet, but the video shows that a pre-soak in baking soda and water takes the remjet off. I've read that Caffenol will take the remjet off without the pre-soak, and one of the main ingredients is washing soda, so now that all makes a bit more sense to me.


----------



## limr (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh my god, I just remembered! Last night I had a very odd dream. I was with a large group of people, including my boyfriend, my best friend from school, my brother and his wife, and some other random people that I didn't know. We were in Nazi Germany and walking to some secret safe house or something.

We had to jump off a short wall to the road and on the wall there were lots of packs of...and now the reason I am posting this in your thread... Agfachrome!!! I grabbed a package, it broke open, and rolls of film went flying. Each roll came with a little mini developing kit. 

I gathered all the rolls, put the package back, and when I turned back I realized that all my friends were already gone and I didn't know where they went. There was a fork in the road and I didn't know which one to take. I tried the right one first, which led me to an anti-Nazi bookstore. I looked all through the store and saw lots of photo books but no friends.

I went back to take the left fork and it dead-ended at a lake, but then I realized there was a secret entrance in a boat on the shore and I found everyone at last, even though they were a slightly different group of people from the ones I started out with. But yes, at least my boyfriend was still there 

No, I really don't know where this all came from. Dreams are always a little weird, but sometimes I wonder what the hell is in my brain that I come up with such dreams as this! 

Maybe it was a warning dream against the dangers of cine film.


----------



## timor (Sep 16, 2014)

limr said:


> Is the brown stuff the remjet? I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank"s for the video, I will try that baking soda however I don't think there is any rem jet on that Agfa. This film was not intended to be used for shoot of footage despite 400' roll. For one thing sprockets holes are of shape for still cameras. :=)) It is just for colour transparency duplication and it is balanced for tungsten light. I still have lens in M42 with fixed to it slide holder.
Washing soda... other, more "chemical" name is sodium carbonate and it is used in at least half recipes for developers. It's a buffer and accelerator. Other chemicals in this function are borax, sodium metaborate (kodalk), potassium hydroxide, trisodium phosphate. That, what I use, but there is one I was unable to buy yet: paraphenylene diamine, cannot be shipped outside continental US (1lb $100 oh yeah :=(( ).


----------



## timor (Sep 16, 2014)

Regarding the dream of yours, it's not a warning, you have rather hidden talents for directing movies.


----------



## limr (Sep 16, 2014)

timor said:


> Regarding the dream of yours, it's not a warning, you have rather hidden talents for directing movies.



Yes, I like that interpretation better


----------



## avraam (Sep 26, 2014)

haha, true story)


----------

